#ubuntu-ge 2011-01-30
<arabuli> გამარჯობა
<DrAcid> სალამი!
<DrAcid> კარგია რომ გადაწყვიტე მონაწილეობის მიღება :)
<DrAcid> გამიხარდა
<arabuli> მეც გამიხარდა რომ საშუალება გვაქვს თარგმნის :)
<DrAcid> ოოო, ეს  დეკემბრიდან იყო შესაძლებელი
<DrAcid> მაგრამ სანამ ჯგუფის გვერდი არ შევადგინეთ
<DrAcid> თავისი გზამკვლევით
<DrAcid> მანამ არ დაგვმატეს
<arabuli> გასაგებია
<arabuli> დაწყებული გავქთ უკვე თარგმნა?
<DrAcid> ჯერ არა.
<DrAcid> ბევრს არ სცალია. მაგრამ როცა დრო არის, სისტემა ხელს გვიწყობს
<DrAcid> დელფის იცნობ?
<arabuli> არა
<DrAcid> ალბათ იცნობ. გაქართულების განყოფილებიდან
<DrAcid> ვინ7 რომ თარგმნა
<DrAcid> და ბევრი სხვა რამ
<arabuli> ეგრე კი :)
<DrAcid> ის არის, შენ და მე
<DrAcid> სხვა ჯერ-ჯერობით არავინ ჩანს
<arabuli> ცუდია
<DrAcid> განყოფილებაც ჩაკვდა :(
<DrAcid> მაგრამ არაუშავს - გავქაჩავთ
<arabuli> ხო ათასში ერთხელ იწერება რამ
<DrAcid> ჯგუფის გვერდზე რაც ეწერა ის თუ წაიკითხე?
<DrAcid> https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-ka
<DrAcid> შენ საკმაოდ დიდი გამოცდილება გაქს
<DrAcid> ;)
<arabuli> :)
<DrAcid> ამიტომ დაგამატებ უპრობლემოდ
<DrAcid> მაგრამ გზამკვლევს მაინც გადახედე
<DrAcid> ყოველი შემთხვევისთვის
<arabuli> კი, აუცილებლად
<DrAcid> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/GuidesList/Georgian
<DrAcid> სიტყვარების მითითებული არის
<arabuli> ხო, ეგ ვნახე
<DrAcid> რამე კითხვა ხომ არ გაქვს სისტემასთან დაკავშირებით?
<arabuli> შემიძლია თარგმნის დაწყება?
<DrAcid> :D
<DrAcid> კი
<DrAcid> ერთი თხოვნაც მექნება
<DrAcid> შენთან
<DrAcid> [x] Someone should review this translation
<DrAcid> თოლია დასვი ვარიანტებთან, კარგი?
<arabuli> კარგი
<arabuli> და რა მაინტერესებს
<DrAcid> ელფოსტაზე ხომ არ მოგსვლია წერილი რომ დამატებული ხარ?
<DrAcid> გისმენ :)
<arabuli> ყველა არხი ცალცალკე უნდა ითარგმნოს? ბეტა, დეველოპერული...
<arabuli> ხომ მეორდება სიტყვები
<DrAcid> კარგი კითხვაა.
<DrAcid> ჩვენთვის ხელმისაწვდომია სტრიქონების მხოლოდ ერთი კრებული
<DrAcid> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+lang/ka
<DrAcid> უნდა გავერკვიო კიდევ
<DrAcid> ამაში
<DrAcid> რა სისტემას ხმარობ?
<arabuli> ოპერაციულზე მეკითხები ხომ? :D
<DrAcid> კი :)
<arabuli> ვინდოუს 7
<DrAcid> უი, და კიდევ: თარგმნისას ჩაიხედე აქ http://en.ka.open-tran.eu/
<DrAcid> Mozilla Firefox-ის ბაზაა
<arabuli> :) კარგია
<DrAcid> და სხვების
<DrAcid> ხოოო
<DrAcid> გასინჯვა მგონი ჯერ მხოლოდ უბუნტუზე იქნება შესაძლებელი
<DrAcid> VirtualBox-ში დაყენება არამგონია პრობლემა იყოს
<DrAcid> ;)
<arabuli> არაუშავს :) უბუნტუც მიყენია პარალელურად )
<DrAcid> ოო!
<DrAcid> კარგია
<DrAcid> :)
<arabuli> მომივიდა წერილი
<DrAcid> მაშინ დაამატე PPA Chrome Daily
<DrAcid> chromium
<DrAcid> უფრო სწორად
<DrAcid> კარგია რომ მოგივიდა - შეგიძია თარგმნო :)
<DrAcid> ჯერ ალბათ Chromium Strings: https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/chromium-strings/ka/+translate
<arabuli> კარგი გასაგებია
<DrAcid> ზოგ ადგილას უკვე არის შემოთავაზებები. შეგიძლია ჩაასწორო, დაამატო შენი
<DrAcid> რამდენიმე
<DrAcid> :)
<DrAcid> როგორც თვლი საჭირო
<arabuli> კარგი
<DrAcid> ოღონდ თოლია დასვი "Suggested"-თან
<DrAcid> მმმ.
<DrAcid> მოგცემ ერთ კარგ რჩევას
<arabuli> ხო
<DrAcid> გვერდზე რომ იქნები დაძებნე "Reviewer Mode". დაწკაპე და გადაირთვება Translator Mode-ზე
<DrAcid> მაგითი თოლია ავტომატურად დაისმება
<DrAcid> უმეტეს შემთხვევაში :D
<arabuli> :) კარგია, გადავხედავ და გავუგებ ალბათ :D
<DrAcid> ნებისმიერი კითხვის გაჩენისას დამიკავშირდი
<DrAcid> აქ ვიქნები
<DrAcid> თუნდაც ხვალინდელი ამინდის გაგება რომ დაგჭირდეს
<DrAcid> ;)
<arabuli> :D :D
<arabuli> კარგი, წავედი ეხლა მე, ნახვამდის :)
<DrAcid> ჩართული დატოვე IRC კლიენტი
<DrAcid> თუ გინდა
<DrAcid> შეიძლება რამე მომაგონდეს
<DrAcid> :P და მოგწერ
<arabuli> :) ეხლა საერთოდ გავდივარ, სიცხიანი ვარ და უნდა დავწვე მალე :(
<DrAcid> მალე გამოჯანმრთელდი! ;)
<DrAcid> კარგად იყავი!
<DrAcid> :)
<arabuli> მადლობა, ხვალ აქ ვარ :)
<DrAcid> ოკ
<DrAcid> მეც
<DrAcid> :)
<DrAcid> ძილი ნებისა
